
EU removes duties on IT equipment (no more 30-minute video limit?) - mikelabatt
http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/press/index.cfm?id=1522
======
mikelabatt
I could not find any source confirming this, but item 080 on the list is
"Television cameras, digital cameras and video camera recorders".

If this indeed became effective July 1, 2016, wouldn't it mean that the
30-minute video recording limitation which is in place on some consumer
devices to avoid a small duty (around 5%) can now be lifted?

The WTO document:

[http://www.heise.de/downloads/18/1/8/4/2/5/4/3/25.pdf](http://www.heise.de/downloads/18/1/8/4/2/5/4/3/25.pdf)

~~~
mikelabatt
It looks like these devices are indeed affected by a change which came into
effect on July 1, 2016. However, this is going to be a stepwise reduction of
0.8% points rather than a complete elimination. So this month the duty changed
from 4.9% to 4.1%.

Source: German customs, cited by [http://www.heise.de/foto/meldung/Zollsatz-
Senkung-bei-Kamera...](http://www.heise.de/foto/meldung/Zollsatz-Senkung-bei-
Kameras-haelt-sich-in-sehr-engen-Grenzen-3257815.html)

